# Exercising Other Peoples Horses



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay well... Last night I posted an ad on Kijiji about exercising and working with horses. This was late at night, about 11 pm or later, and I have posted an ad before about this, but nobody got back to me. Well... great news, I got 3 replies!!!!

Now, in my ad, I was clear on how old I was, I showed a picture of my riding horses, and doing ground work and I was honest on my knowledge of horses, and what I would do.

One lady is close to where I live, she wan't me to help her out and ride her horses with and for her. She wants to meet me, so I am calling her tomorrow, and making arrangements!!!

The second reply was a person who has 6 tennesse walkers, He has 2 geldings who are green broke... and he doesn't have that much time to ride them, because of his 4 other ones. I emailed back asking where he was... because it all depends on where he lives, if I can go out (I don't have my licence yet, so my parents will drive me, they agreed to this) But if I do have the chance to go out and work with these two TW's, I have a little bit of a problem... well not really, but I have never rode a gaited horse. I don't know what to expect with these two horses... I will probably only work with the 2 green broke ones if I go out there, but I might work with others too.
Any information on how different a gaited horse is, please let me know!

The last ad.... well, this guy did not really want me to ride a horse for him... but he said in his exact words, copied from his email:
'I have a quarter horse Morgan paint cross she's 3-4 years old she has been untouchable from a year on! !!! She's yours if you think you can do something with her for free trainer make a profit! !'
Now, I think he just offered me to take a free horse, and sell her for my profit. What do you all think? He said she is mine for free, trainer make a profit... I think he might be saying he wants to give her to me, but I also think he wants me to take her, train her some, and give her back... for a profit...

I talked to my parents about this ad, and we are debating whether I want to take her or not, if that is what he means, because... I board Breeze for free... I dont really want to start bringing animals to a place where they eat up hay and take up room and not pay. We are going to talk to the owner, and see if we can make an arrangement to take her for summer, and sell her in fall, so I can make a profit. 

If this is what this guy means, giving her to me... and the owner says it is okay to get a horse for late spring and summer, what do you all think I should do?

I know this horse will help me with training Breeze, and it will also allow me to enter horse shows, riding, ponying Breeze, and going on trail rides... all of which I cannot do with Breeze. It will also give me more experience with working with a younger horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is giving it to you because it is unsellable, because you can't catch it, halter it, meaning it's hooves have never been done, etc. If you can rope it, it's yours, and good luck getting it on a trailer & bringing it home, lol. Choose the horses you ride for free, carefully! Around here, if I posted an add like that, I would have replies coming out of my ying yang. You make sure you only work with safe ones, in safe surroundings. Good Luck.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am not riding for free though... I will be getting paid.
As for the morgan x, Breeze was the same way, she was untouchable, not halter broke, etc. I had to do everything with her, and he said that she hasn't been touched in a year or so... so she was probably handed as a foal or yearling. If I do take her, I will look at her first, see how she reacts to people and stuff, then decide if I want to take her home. There have also been a few free horses on kijiji, just because people are either moving, don't have room, or just plain old, don't want it.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

If you do decide to take her, please get a PPE before you do take her. A free horse could end up costing you a large amount of money if she is unhealthy. 

Also, I would say that you should go meet the mare before making a decision, and see if you really like her disposition. You don't want to take a horse that you will have to either try to sell/give away again if you guys don't work out.

Do you have a trainer that can help you with a green broke horse? 

Congrats on the other two calls too! I have no idea about gaited horses, but it is great that you are starting to work horses for money. I remember being so excited when I started. How long until you get your license? I think that you should start with a smaller client base, and then work up to a larger one, once you get a car. I took in a lot more volume after getting a car.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am getting my licence this november. I do have a trainer I can contact if I need help. I think this is a perfect way gain experience riding young and green broke horses because I am wanting to become a horse trainer when I graduate from school, and make money all at the same time! I get to do what I love, and make a profit while I am at it! 

The first reply to my ad, I have seen her horses, and I have kind of met her (not actually talked to her or anything) but I know what her horses look like, and know how some of then act (I have met some of her horses)


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> I am getting my licence this november. I do have a trainer I can contact if I need help. I think this is a perfect way gain experience riding young and green broke horses because I am wanting to become a horse trainer when I graduate from school, and make money all at the same time! I get to do what I love, and make a profit while I am at it!


For my first few green/unbroke horses, I worked WITH a trainer every step of the way, I did not wait until I had a question or a problem. Learning at the same time a green horse is learning is a good way to get hurt. To create a confident animal, you have to already know what you're doing. Becoming a horse trainer sounds nice in theory, but to go about it without the help of a trainer for the first few years seems backwards to me :/

And I am sorry for sounding pessimistic, but it will be a matter of *when *there are problems, not *if; *nothing personal, just the nature of working with an unbroke animal. And you need experience to be able to work through them, hence the trainer. Few people on this forum will say, if any, that a person unfamiliar with working an unbroke horse will complete the process of breaking smoothly without any hiccups. If I were you, I would contact the trainer sooner rather than later to help you


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Agreed. I have been apprenticing under my trainer for a couple of years, and I will continue one more summer before I start thinking of starting my own training business. It can be done to start on your own, but starting the way I did has already helped me get my foot in the door for potential future clients.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have worked with young and green broke horses before, I have been thrown, but I have gotten back on. I have went through fences and still got back on, even with a huge bruise from where a horse stepped on me. I do know a lot about working with young and green broke horses, and I think I am ready to do it by myself, and only contact my trainer if I need help. 

I have ridden green broke horses for at least the last 2 years, last year I hopped on a 3-4 year old green broke mare at a camp I went too, she was JUST broke, but I handled her great for the most part. There were a few minor issues, but that related to an injury she had that we did not know about until after she tried to buck me off, and rear, and stuff. 

I do however, think I am ready to ride green broke horses without my trainer with me.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> I have worked with young and green broke horses before, I have been thrown, but I have gotten back on. I have went through fences and still got back on, even with a huge bruise from where a horse stepped on me. I do know a lot about working with young and green broke horses, and I think I am ready to do it by myself, and only contact my trainer if I need help.
> 
> I have ridden green broke horses for at least the last 2 years, last year I hopped on a 3-4 year old green broke mare at a camp I went too, she was JUST broke, but I handled her great for the most part. There were a few minor issues, but that related to an injury she had that we did not know about until after she tried to buck me off, and rear, and stuff.
> 
> I do however, think I am ready to ride green broke horses without my trainer with me.


Have you ever worked with a horse that was basically unhandled? And not halter broke? That is a whole 'nother ballgame... From that description of the mare, she did not sound even green broke...

How many horses have you put the very first ride on? And all the ground work etc leading up to it? Something else to consider...


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

tbcrazy said:


> Have you ever worked with a horse that was basically unhandled? And not halter broke? That is a whole 'nother ballgame... From that description of the mare, she did not sound even green broke...


My filly. Breeze was untouched, not halter broke, was scared of people, and unhandled. I halter broke her, trained her to lead, pick up feet, desensitizing to a lot of stuff, lunge, tie, and everything she knows I taught her. And I will be putting the first rides on her and everything.

I know I made mistakes with Breeze, but I fixed them, and I have learned what not to do, and what to do. 

I am not trying to start a training business, I am wanting to ride young horses, or horses of any age, right now. I am not calling myself a trainer. I am saying that is what I want to become.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My only concern Breezy is that by getting on green broke horses you are putting yourself in a training role. Exercising a well broke seasoned horse is one thing, but with a green broke horse you are constantly having to teach them and remind them, it's riding with thought to everything, not just exercising. 

You do as you please. But do keep in mind that good things can be undone real quick with a green broke horse if you're not careful in how you approach riding them. A green broke with only thirty rides on it can be sent back to day one with just one bad ride.

Please be careful and use good judgement.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> I am not trying to start a training business, I am wanting to ride young horses, or horses of any age, right now. I am not calling myself a trainer. I am saying that is what I want to become.


I understand what you're saying  But, because you posted on a public forum, I was only trying to share my .02. That's great that you learned from your past experience, but if you really want to be a trainer, then work for and with one. All trainers have mentors, I don't know of any successful trainer that taught themselves everything (I could be wrong, someone please correct me if I am). All I'm saying is that if you'd like to get from point A to point B faster, a trainer will help. One horse is not enough to teach you everything you need to know about teaching another; a strategy that works with one may not work with another. That being said, I do understand why you want to work with different horses, to gain that experience. But to stay safe, I think a trainer is important, especially if you are going to tackle that filly 

It takes a long time to become truly competent; I've started 6 horses completely on my own from yearling to 6 years old (which is nothing, compared to a lot of others on here) and still use the resources and experience of those around me; both to stay safe and broaden my knowledge base. While you're young and your mind is still like a sponge, you should learn from everyone you can!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been riding other peoples horses for more than 30 years. I love doing it.

But, I'd pass on the unhandled one, just because it will cut into your time with others. Let someone else devote the necessary time to that project. Having your own to get going under saddle will keep you busy enough and you've already committed to her.

I wouldn't worry about riding the TWs, though. If you can put some miles and manners under saddle on them, the owner can fine tune the gait and you will most likely pick up on it while you are with them.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, and yes I understand that I still have a lot to learn, and that I won't know everything by training 1 horse. In my ad, I stated directly : 'I am not a trainer' and the first reply, I know about the lady (my sister was friends with her nephew) and she is a horse trainer. She wants me to meet her, and come and help her because she said 'I simply don't have enough hours in a day to work with all my horses' some are young, some are old. I know she is a trainer, and if I work for her, I will learn a lot.

I am not too worried about the TW's. It will be good for me to experience different horses, gaited or not. 

It will all depend on whether it is even possible to get another horse at this point, before I even consider going to look at the horse. If I do go and look at her, I will make my decision on taking her or not, depending on how she acts, and reacts to certain things. I think it will be good, if I do take her home, to get the experience of actaully breaking a horse, and putting on the first rides, with my own horse... not someone elses, for the first time. 

I was also going to ask my trainer if she was looking for someone to work for her, because she is just down the road.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just got another reply to my ad, asking what I charge and how far I will travel! She did not say anything about what horse I will ride, but I asked her where she is located, and hopefully I have a horse to ride with her!


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

I guess part of me just doesn't understand why you are interested in working with other peoples horses right now when just over a week ago you started a thread asking if your horse was respecting you... in my mind, to work with other people's horses, you _have _to know and recognize what respect looks like, otherwise training can get undone pretty quick (which can lead to an unhappy owner). It seems like Breezy has come a long way, which is great, but that she still needs a lot of your attention. Maybe I'm way off base...

And I think your interest in working for the trainers near you is awesome!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree that working for a trainer would be an optimal way to start.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Breeze is respecting me way more now, I can tell, I posted that to ask how well she was respecting me. This afternoon, my friend is coming out to see how things are going. I don't know what time yet, but she will (unless the whether changes or something)

I do know Breeze needs a lot of work still, and will take up a lot of my time... but I want to ride other peoples horses for more experience in handling different scenarios, and even if Breeze does take up more of my time... she doesn't take up ALL of my time. I am going to ride other peoples horses, but I have still yet to decide upon taking on another untouched horse.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

That lady got back to me, the one who asked how far I would travel, and it turns out she is about 2 hours away, so I am not sure if I will be able to go, but she has a herd bound horse, and her 14 year old daughter (1 year younger then me) has been trying to work with her alone, no help. I really want to help her, because I have dealt with extremly dangerous herd bound horses, and knew how to handle them (rearing, bolting, getting too nervous and trembling, and flinching at every noise) but I don't know if I will be able to go out there to help, because of how far it is.

I also got another reply asking what training method I use, so I replied to the person, and told her that I am not a trainer, but with my filly I use various methods, and my own kind of thing and stuff. So if she wants me to train her horse, I think I will turn her down, because right now I want to ride, and help out with horses. Not train them right now.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

No offense to you, but I think the herd bound horse needs a professional trainer. Rather than 2 teenagers trying to muddle through it together.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have worked with multiple herd bound horses before, including one that was dangerous when seperated, he would rear, lash out, try to bolt, and get extremely newvous and flinchy. I got him over his herd-bound-ness by myself, with no help at all. Once I stopped working with him, the owners let him get back the way he was before, because they never seperated him.

Also, in my ad, I stated my age, what my abilities where and even said I am not a horse trainer right in the ad, and I have still been getting replies to trainer, and work with young horses. Some replies from people who are very experienced, and still ask me to help, or work their horses.

If a person did not think I was capable to work with a horse, they never would have emailed me.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> I have went through fences and still got back on, even with a huge bruise from where a horse stepped on me.


Bruises are nothing. 

It's the concussions and contusions (with subsequent MRI or CT scans at the ER), the broken arms and legs and ribs (broken ribs will pretty much keep you on the couch for 4 to 6 weeks, unless you get hopped up on pain killers), and much worse things that will physically make you unable to just "get back on". 

Just saying make sure you have good health insurance before you dabble with high-risk untouched horses. 

Yes, all horses have risks. But you increase that risk when you work with horses that have issues. 

I'm just hearing that typical "invinsable" stage that always appears in the youth years, where nothing bad can happen.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What do your parents think about this? Are they the ones that will be taking care of your filly if you get injured working with strangers' horses?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

My parents are all for it! They say 'you and your sister can even make a business out of this' and stuff like that, because my sister will be driving me. 

I know the risks involved, and the one reply to my ad, that I am really interested in, is one from the horse trainer, who would like help with all her horses, because she is the only one who works with them, because the person who did help, moved. Her horses are well trained, some are young and green broke, and I will be riding them, if I do get the job there, I have to meet her and her horses first. I am calling to make arrangement today. 

As for the other jobs, I know the risks, I will also be working with livestock that are just as dangerous as horses... I am going to be working with cows and their calves for the next 3 months. I have worked with foals and yearlings, and green broke horses. I know what I am getting into, and I know the risks involved. 

Nobody can talk me out of working with horses, because I am going to do this... I may not work with untouched, or unhandled horses, but I will be riding other peoples horses.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> My parents are all for it! They say 'you and your sister can even make a business out of this' and stuff like that, because my sister will be driving me.
> 
> I know the risks involved, and the one reply to my ad, that I am really interested in, is one from the horse trainer, who would like help with all her horses, because she is the only one who works with them, because the person who did help, moved. Her horses are well trained, some are young and green broke, and I will be riding them, if I do get the job there, I have to meet her and her horses first. I am calling to make arrangement today.
> 
> ...


*No one*is suggesting you shouldn't work with horses, only that there are precautions you should take to stay safe.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> If a person did not think I was capable to work with a horse, they never would have emailed me.


What someone says is their experience on paper doesn't always match their true abilities. I only take what someone tells me their experience is with a grain of salt. Until they show me what they can do, I don't always believe what I hear. The proof is in the pudding; oftentimes, someone's animals reflect exactly what they know,or don't.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Bruises are nothing.
> 
> It's the concussions and contusions (with subsequent MRI or CT scans at the ER), the broken arms and legs and ribs (broken ribs will pretty much keep you on the couch for 4 to 6 weeks, unless you get hopped up on pain killers), and much worse things that will physically make you unable to just "get back on".
> 
> ...


You said it well. And more bruises does NOT equal more experience. Accidents happen, but if you regularly get hurt when around horses there may be a hole in your knowledge or training...


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> But do keep in mind that good things can be undone real quick with a green broke horse if you're not careful in how you approach riding them. A green broke with only thirty rides on it can be sent back to day one with just one bad ride.
> 
> Please be careful and use good judgement.


Exactly what happened to my gelding...I thought I had a reasonable amount of experience to work with a green broke horse with only some rides on him (I've ridden for 12 years and worked with green broke horses and taught a 4 year old filly ground work). He was great when I rode him at his previous owners, and I rode him a few times at my barn and one day he threw me and it has become his new thing...it put us far back in training and I had to find a trainer to help me now since I can't overcome this hurdle on my own...I'm now wishing I had contacted a trainer before I even began riding him, but its too late to undo that now. 

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a trainer come by today to watch me, she said I was doing things great, and I was handling things appropriatly. She is coming tomorrow to work on things we did not get to do today (she had to go, because of a vet that was coming to her house) but I told her about my ad, and the people who emailed me, and even about the free horse, she said it would be great for me to do all of those things, riding green horses and even getting the free horse, if I had the room for one, and if I go with what I am planning, I will. I am going to a pro trainer, to get more advice with Breeze, and I will even ask her what she thinks about it. 

The trainer I had out today, she knows me, my skills, and what I can and can't do. She said it would be great for me to do this.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> If this is what this guy means, giving her to me... and the owner says it is okay to get a horse for late spring and summer, what do you all think I should do?


That's great you had a trainer come watch. It sounds like your mind is made up, feedback aside. Again, I was not trying to say *ever* that you shouldn't work with horses.

Back to the original post, you asked what we thought you should do. Sounds like you don't really want to hear what we think, though, based on you justifying various things multiple times  To each his own, but this is a public forum, and I know personally I took time to try and craft helpful, but respectful, responses. Good luck and stay safe, whatever direction you choose to go


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

As long as you stay safe and aren't afraid to use the word "no" when someone presents you with a dangerous situation, this could be a great learning experience for you to secure some ride time on other horses.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm sorry but the threads you do on your problems with horse you own, and the experiences you so blithely dismiss, getting run through fence, bucked off, reared with, to me say you don't know what you are doing, if you haven't been hurt up to this point? It's because you've been lucky, not because you are skilled.

Couple that with the fact that to every post pointing out the truth, you have come back with bravado is very telling as to your actual skills.

And if you think that people must think you are a "trainer" or good enough that they are eager for you to ride their horses? Tells me they are fools too.

Many people will be glad to get some kid like you who is foolish enough to get on wild, unbroke horses, or problem ones, because they don't want to themselves.

A responsible owner, one with any sense at all, would not be responding to an ad by you, or anyone like you. It just would not happen.

What you are getting is the bottom of the barrel, people who don't want to pay the money to have someone work with their horse.

And just because a "trainer" came out and judged you safe? I know off the top of my head, 20 people in 3 counties that go around and advertise themselves as trainers to all who will listen, but the good horsepeople? We just shake our heads and laugh. 

These trainers are only trainers in their minds. No one elses.

And I would be very suspicious of any man that is answering your ad too, as that is good way to end up on Missing presumed dead poster.

Adults have that happen all the time, because they placed ad to sell TV, or answered one. And I can't believe your parents okayed this.

Maybe you will be a great trainer someday. But you are going to have hard row making it without a mentor, and without working up under good trainers. And be hard to get customers who will pay the big money to buy horses to compete at the top, without you being known as an assistant to someone who is valued.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

AlexS said:


> No offense to you, but I think the herd bound horse needs a professional trainer. Rather than 2 teenagers trying to muddle through it together.


Sounds like most, if not all, of the horses described may need a professional...


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Palomine said:


> I'm sorry but the threads you do on your problems with horse you own, and the experiences you so blithely dismiss, getting run through fence, bucked off, reared with, to me say you don't know what you are doing, if you haven't been hurt up to this point? It's because you've been lucky, not because you are skilled.
> 
> Couple that with the fact that to every post pointing out the truth, you have come back with bravado is very telling as to your actual skills.
> 
> ...



First off, YOU DO NOT KNOW ME, you cannot say what you just said and have it be true for the most part, because, yes, I HAVE MADE MISTAKES, but I have fixed them and it is all better now. 

My parents know me better then you (a lot, you have never met me, or seen me work with horses) and yes, they said I should do it, they said I should even start a little business working with and yes, TRAINING peoples horses for them.

And I would not be talking like that, because we all had to start somewhere. 

What are you saying, I should sell my horse and forget about even looking at another one? NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!! 

As for tbcrazy, I have made up my mind on excersizing horses, but I am still looking for advice on whether or not I should get the free horse, if everything goes as planned, I am listening to you guys about the this, I am listening to what you have to say, and the reasons behind getting or not getting it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> My parents know me better then you (a lot, you have never met me, or seen me work with horses) and yes, they said I should do it, they said I should even start a little business working with *and yes, TRAINING peoples horses* for them.


See, the bolded is what people have problems with. I think it's great that you want to learn from other horses and give them some miles in the saddle, but to claim that you're capable of training these unhandled horses has us concerned. No, we don't know you personally, and we have only what you've described in other threads to go on. Your questions are not that of a trainer, and advertising yourself as such could get you hurt very easily.

If you truly wish to pursue training, you need to find a qualified trainer (with proven records, not just a friend down the street that has a few horses) to apprentice under.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> What are you saying, I should sell my horse and forget about even looking at another one? NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!
> 
> As for tbcrazy, I have made up my mind on excersizing horses, but I am still looking for advice on whether or not I should get the free horse, if everything goes as planned, I am listening to you guys about the this, I am listening to what you have to say, and the reasons behind getting or not getting it.


I will reiterate- NO ONE said you should sell your horse. We merely said be careful, and don't try to tackle the free horse on your own. I see more reasons not to get it than to get it.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> See, the bolded is what people have problems with. I think it's great that you want to learn from other horses and give them some miles in the saddle, but to claim that you're capable of training these unhandled horses has us concerned. No, we don't know you personally, and we have only what you've described in other threads to go on. Your questions are not that of a trainer, and advertising yourself as such could get you hurt very easily.
> 
> If you truly wish to pursue training, you need to find a qualified trainer (with proven records, not just a friend down the street that has a few horses) to apprentice under.


Beautifully worded, Equiniphile!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, may I add, this thread was not started to bash my skills, it was started to get advice on gaited horses, and if I should get the free horse is everything works out with the farm.

Please do not critisize my capabilities, because you don't know me, you have never seen me work with or around horses or anything, so non of you really know what I can and can't do, just by reading the threads I posted about a problem with my filly, because in reality, it is not as bad as it seems.

To me, IMO, the people on the forum, takes things harder then it is, they bash people, tell people that it is wrong to do something, or anything that they can critisize, believe me, people will.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> See, the bolded is what people have problems with. I think it's great that you want to learn from other horses and give them some miles in the saddle, but to claim that you're capable of training these unhandled horses has us concerned. No, we don't know you personally, and we have only what you've described in other threads to go on. Your questions are not that of a trainer, and advertising yourself as such could get you hurt very easily.
> 
> If you truly wish to pursue training, you need to find a qualified trainer (with proven records, not just a friend down the street that has a few horses) to apprentice under.


In my ad, I said directly, in its own little paragraph, I am not a trainer.

What you bolded there, I was saying, this is what my parents said I should do, not me, I don't think I am ready to take on horses that are not my own, to train from ground up. I think I am ready to start my own, like I have been doing, but not other peoples. 

I never said I am wanting to take on a role as a trainer, I simply said, I want to ride horses for other people.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am also not just getting a friend down the road to to help me, she is helping me, but like I also said in other posts, a pro. Trainer down the road (qualified trainer, breeder, shower, gives lessons and boards horses) is also going to give me lessons when I can go down there.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

*facepalm* Maybe Cherie will chime in soon... All we are trying to do is make sure you don't get yourself hurt, please keep that in mind with any feedback you receive.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

There are a few things. Like Palomine said, people often don't care if you're suitable for their horse, only that you riding it will be in their advantage. Before I got my first horse the kind of horses people were letting me lease and ride were completely inappropriate, but they didn't care. As a 10 year old I was offered a 17hh young TB ex-racehorse to lease. People offer you any kind of horse they are not willing to ride. Not always the case but don't rely on them to find you suitable - make sure this situation is suitable for you. 

Secondly, are there any concerns about insurance? Like as you are receiving money for your services, are there certain legal responsibilities you need to meet? If you are riding one of the horses and they injure themselves are you going to be liable for damages?

Thirdly, there is a difference between riding challenging horses and making stupid decisions. I would not consider any of these responses until you have been out there, met the owner, the horse, discussed conditions, be crystal clear on what is expected and what is offered because you're not just riding someone's horse, you're conducting a business and you are responsible for providing an expected product.

An extra consideration is that if you truly want to pursue training as a profession then you'll want to work at having a respected name. Choose horses that, in the long run, have the potential to reflect positively on you. 

As far as the free horse goes... I wouldn't. And not just because of the experience because I don't know you or your experience so I can't comment on that. But if you are starting to build you name and career you want to be training horses that are the best quality you can afford, and that are easy to train up and sell on. A horse that has been left to run wild in a paddock and offered to strangers for free likely isn't a great quality horse. Horses are cheap at the moment, you can pick something up cheap, train it and sell it on. 

If you're in it for money then think about the money. Don't look at these as opportunities for experience (you should already have experience), if you're accepting someone's money for your services then you should be offering them a product and a service. So consider what you can offer them, and a horse that is a challenge for you probably means that you can't really offer the person value for their money.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

tbcrazy said:


> I will reiterate- NO ONE said you should sell your horse. We merely said be careful, and don't try to tackle the free horse on your own. I see more reasons not to get it than to get it.


Really, because that is what I got from palomine. What I got from what she said, was give up horses, I make every horse I ever touch turn into a crazy danerous horse and that nobody should trust me what so ever, or if I work for a trainer, they will lose all their bussiness because of me. Overall, she was telling me, I should give up horses all together, because I cannot handle any of them, and I ruin all of them.

That is just what I got from it.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

so, I missed a lot of stuff, I read the first page and this page basically. I think that a free horse is not necessarily what you need. I have been working on two projects (my own) trying to get them to a place where I feel safe having someone take them. I am not a trainer, I never will be. I have over 20 years horse experience I don't feel comfortable using that term because it implies a lot.

You should not take on a project horse because its free. Free horses are often free for a reason. While you keep breeze for free I don't think you should expect the same for a second horse. In addition, you will be going to college or finding a job after high school. Which means its hard to afford one horse much less two. 

For what its worth, I have had people ask me to ride problem horses or train their horses. I have turned them down because when someone owns a horse and does not want to ride it to me it means something is wrong with that horse. Which means I could get hurt. I don't want to break my neck riding someone else's problem (my own can do that well enough)

I am not able to judge your skills because I have not seen you ride I have only seen the threads you submit here, which are only a sample of skills/issues. That said, you have one horse that is yet to be fully broke. I would focus on breeze and getting her really amazing and fun under saddle before I got a second horse.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

You're right. I don't know you. But judging by your thread history I don't know that I would want you around my horse. Maybe just doing flatwork.. MAYBE. But having to have asked for advice on how to get your horse to respect you is one big red flag for me - that's a basic that should be known inside and out before even thinking about trying unknown horses.

I have nothing against your original post. I think it's great you want to go and work the people's horses that they don't have time for. It's every single OTHER post you have made in this thread that concerns me - you're not old enough to drive yet, and you still have problems with your own horse. You SHOULD NOT be taking on horses that are unhandled, dangerously herdbound (I see you've mentioned dealing with herdbound horses. Would that be the horse you posted about asking for help because you DIDN'T know how to fix it?)

You're young. Based on your replies I personally would not judge you fit to work my horse, unless she was already trained - just one bad session can ruin a month's worth of training on a not-quite-broke horse. Sure those people that replied think you're entirely capable but those people are going by just a single advertisement. I think, could they see your posting history HERE, they might reconsider. And the ones asking you to take on dangerous horses? They aren't necessarily contacting you because they think you're capable, they're contacting you because they won't pay someone more experienced to come out like the horse needs and they don't want to work with dangerous horses themselves. You'll have your own horse who still needs work, a wild unhandled horse who will need constant work daily as well as all these horses you're going to go work. Are you in school too, perchance? Where are you going to get this kind of time?

I don't think anybody is saying you shouldn't go work with other horse. Training is another matter entirely. Wanting to become a trainer is perfectly acceptable. Starting by taking on dangerous horses that (despite what you say) seem to be WAY beyond your skill level.... We just don't want to see you hurt. Though it seems that you're going to do it no matter what we say, so I may be wasting my time typing here.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> Really, because that is what I got from palomine. What I got from what she said, was give up horses, I make every horse I ever touch turn into a crazy danerous horse and that nobody should trust me what so ever, or if I work for a trainer, they will lose all their bussiness because of me. Overall, she was telling me, I should give up horses all together, because I cannot handle any of them, and I ruin all of them.
> 
> That is just what I got from it.


Not fair of you to twist how you interpret her words into something different than was said... No where did she say a trainer would lose business because of you? She was saying, as were we all, to get help.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe you will be a great trainer someday. But you are going to have hard row making it without a mentor, and without working up under good trainers. And be hard to get customers who will pay the big money to buy horses to compete at the top, without you being known as an assistant to someone who is valued.

That is exactly what Palomine said.

And no, with the herd bound horse I never posted on here, this was before I even joined this... forum...

For all you that say 'I wouldn't trust you to work with my horse' or something like that, why don't you actually come out and see me ride, see me do ground work, and see how I handle horses all together. Once you do that, then decide if you would still trust me. 

The threads I posted before mean nothing in real life, in reality, they were simple questions. Have you read a few of my latest replies on different threads? If you have, you know that things with Breeze have been great, and that I was the one to fix it, not someone else.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

She said it would be *hard*, not that you *can't* or *should give up horses*... Please show me where she explicitly said those things you claimed... Again, people are saying these things because no one wants to see you get hurt.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Saskia said:


> There are a few things. Like Palomine said, people often don't care if you're suitable for their horse, only that you riding it will be in their advantage.


Not all of us, but a LARGE majority, yes.

OP I have read this entire thread. I think you need to review it calmly. Nowhere did Palomine say you should give up on horses. Palomine said that you should look to mentor under a trainer to take on these bigger training issues like a "herd bound" horse.. not just because you had some experience in the past. 

Also I'd like to bring up, my parents think I don't need riding LESSONS and could totally be a trainer. Umm.. doesn't make it true. I know I need lessons and MANY hours/days/years mentoring until a proven professional trainer to even be qualified. Yes I did re-start my own gelding, and yes folks I'm still alive, but again doesn't make it right. Doesn't make me a trainer able to take on horses and turn them around.

Don't foam at the mouth for free horses. Wait it out for a horse you will ENJOY riding and will IMPROVE your riding. If you really want to handle "different" situations, why not try group lessons where you all switch horses or regular lessons where you have a different horse every week. Since it's about the experience, not the money.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I never said what my parents say make it true. I KNOW I am not a trainer, and won't be for a long time. I am not twisting Palomine's words, I am saying, that is what I got out of what she said, in my opinion. I will be getting lessons, but with my own horse, and on the ground, to improve my skills. I never said I wasn't going to go out and claim I am a trainer, I am no where close to becoming a professional or qualified. 

All I am saying is I am training my own horse, from ground up, with help when I need it. I am going to ride other peoples horses, green broke or not. Believe me when I say this, I will not get on any horse. I will talk to the owners, watch the horse and how it behaves, and get to know what I am riding before I get on. 

About the free horse, I get what you guys are saying, and now have more to think about. If I did get it, I would go out and look at it, make sure it is a horse I would be able to sell before I would even think about buying it.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

The horse market is so strange. I know in Canada its different with slaughter being an option. I have a gelding I was supposed to ride for the summer and then he would be "sold" (by sold I mean rehomed to someone in the community). That was a year ago. He is still in the backyard. He got a home, it did not work out so we took advantage of our first right of refusal (for life of horse) and the refund the purchase price in the first year if it does not work out. He came back with new and better bad habits (now he bites!). Never assume that you can sell a horse and never take a horse on to train and sell without first being able to care for it if you can't sell it. 

For what its worth it takes years of learning and being around horses to be able to read them on just a visit. In addition, owners are not above drugging a horse to make it look like a project worth taking on. If you go forward, go with caution. The horse world can be murky.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Breezy2011 said:


> I never said what my parents say make it true.


Nope that's not what I said either. I said my parents think I don't need lessons, or I am qualified to handle anything. Which isn't true. I'm not there yet. Just as you are not there yet.

I see what you're doing now.. your interpreting our words in a different way in which they were said. That's common on the internet because there is no tone.

No one here is against you. We are just looking out for you. And that means saying some things that you are taking the wrong way, so be it *shrug* 

I'm glad that you are being open minded now


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

rookie said:


> The horse market is so strange. I know in Canada its different with slaughter being an option. I have a gelding I was supposed to ride for the summer and then he would be "sold" (by sold I mean rehomed to someone in the community). That was a year ago. He is still in the backyard. He got a home, it did not work out so we took advantage of our first right of refusal (for life of horse) and the refund the purchase price in the first year if it does not work out. He came back with new and better bad habits (now he bites!). Never assume that you can sell a horse and never take a horse on to train and sell without first being able to care for it if you can't sell it.
> 
> For what its worth it takes years of learning and being around horses to be able to read them on just a visit. In addition, owners are not above drugging a horse to make it look like a project worth taking on. If you go forward, go with caution. The horse world can be murky.


Great post, awesome points.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Honey, I'm either 37 or 38, I am so old, I forget and have to do the math, and can't be bothered right now. 

I've had horses all of my life. I think I have trained a lot, but actually they were all trained, and all I did was school then. Yet when I was a teen, I thought I was AMAZING, so I claimed I trained the horse that needed the cobwebs brushing off. I'd also have tried an unhandled horse, as I was that sure of myself. 

Every teen thinks they know everything, and every teen has a lot to learn. 

Best wishes to you, I am out of this conversation. I will also be out of the conversation when you are really hurt too.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> Maybe you will be a great trainer someday. But you are going to have hard row making it without a mentor, and without working up under good trainers. And be hard to get customers who will pay the big money to buy horses to compete at the top, without you being known as an assistant to someone who is valued.
> 
> That is exactly what Palomine said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Honey, I'm either 37 or 38, I am so old, I forget and have to do the math, and can't be bothered right now.
> 
> I've had horses all of my life. I think I have trained a lot, but actually they were all trained, and all I did was school then. Yet when I was a teen, I thought I was AMAZING, so I claimed I trained the horse that needed the cobwebs brushing off. I'd also have tried an unhandled horse, as I was that sure of myself.
> 
> ...


I know I do not know everything, not even close, I am not trying to say I trained a lot of horses. I am saying, I have handled and worked with herd bound, and other horses, I am saying I am training my own filly, who once was untouched and scared of people. I have a lot to learn, but you guys think I act like I am this great horse trainer, in reality, read what I write, I am not saying anything like that!!!!

Nobody's perfect, deal with it.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Palomine said:
> 
> 
> > I am coming at this from YEARS of being in the horse industry...and my father was a Saddlebred trainer, as well as worked on King Ranch in TX, and had Plantation Walking Horse barn in late 20's. When I was younger? I could walk into any Saddlebred barn I wanted to, and walk out employed. Why? Because they knew my father, and they knew who I had groomed for...and that spoke volumes. They didn't even need to try me. They knew by the trainers I'd worked for.
> ...


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Palomine said:


> You've basically spit in the face of everyone who has offered advice to you. And lied about what I wrote on top of that.


I did not lie about anything... people have their own opinions, that was mine, by what I read by your other post, that is what I got. 

You don't know how greatful I am for everyone who has offered advice, but a lot of the advice given, was not needed, I was asking a simple question at the start of this thread, and a lot of the replies I have gotten, have not been related. The ones that are related, I am greatful for. End of story.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> As for the other jobs, I know the risks, I will also be working with livestock that are just as dangerous as horses... I am going to be working with cows and their calves for the next 3 months. I have worked with foals and yearlings, and green broke horses. I know what I am getting into, and I know the risks involved.
> 
> Nobody can talk me out of working with horses, because I am going to do this... I may not work with untouched, or unhandled horses, but I will be riding other peoples horses.


Reread this, and tell me that you are not over confident.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> I did not lie about anything... people have their own opinions, that was mine, by what I read by your other post, that is what I got.
> 
> You don't know how greatful I am for everyone who has offered advice, but a lot of the advice given, was not needed, I was asking a simple question at the start of this thread, and a lot of the replies I have gotten, have not been related. The ones that are related, I am greatful for. End of story.


All the replies have been on topic and relevant, just not what you wanted to hear. You realize that professional trainers with more experience than years you have been alive, will turn down horses, right?


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

I live in Montana, there are plenty of cowboys here if a horse needs to be broncked out, per se. My point is that even they wont do it for free, their time and safety is worth something. Never would I advertise that I would work with potentially dangerous horses- there are plenty of other people out there willing to take that risk... I say potentially dangerous because you do not know these animals, or if their owners are fairly representing them. You'll learn more from tuning up horses for and with a trainer, rather than trying to fix/train green ones and increasing the likelihood of getting hurt. This is not an attack- would anyone disagree that working with a green horse has the same risks as a seasoned horse? ALL horses are dangerous; but green or unhandled ones can me much more of a risk. Around me, no trainer worth their salt will do _anything with someone else's horse for free... Their reputations speak for themselves and keeps their barn full, and the bills paid._


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I found my teenage (sometime) help through my church. I don't expect them to train for me, beyond what I ask them to do on the ground and under saddle. Isn't there anyone you know that won't use you to train their "brats"? It's dangerous to do this. You don't know what their fears are, or how spoiled they are until you "discover" it. It isn't a criticism of what you already know.
I would search for somebody who has well mannered horses already broken, and just needs them worked, or needs more hours on the horses, to finish them up.
One bad fall or kick and your training career is over.


----------

